# Printing awful pictures



## leeinaus (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to sublimation, It seemed like a great idea at the time. I ran out and bought an Epson Stylus Photo T50 with a ciss and sublimation ink. My problem is the photos I print don't look nothing like what i see on my screen, I have calibrated my moniter. I have googled to death about a ICC profile but can't find one for my printer. Do I have to use photoshop to print photo's?, I use gimp but can never print from gimp, I have to save it to my pictures as a JPEG then print it from there. The settings I use are the only ones that come with the Epson printer ie: best photo, landscape etc. I print onto sublimation paper i bought off ebay, It has no name on the packet but they did say it was quality lol, I'm so googled out, that I thought maybe asking someone instead, any help is better than what I can find.
Thanks


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forums!

You mention the prints don't look right, but have you tried to press your prints? On transfer paper the print is supposed to look more dull and muted then what's on your screen. When you heat press it - the colours should pop.


----------



## leeinaus (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi D.Evo and thank you
Yes I have heat pressed these pictures, they turned out much the same as the printed version, I have no problems with the heat pressing part, just the printing of the pictures, Most are photos, some are clip art, the clipart turns out a lighter color, the black isn't black but dark grey color, It's mostly the photos I want printed as they are so cute but look bad on the print.
Thanks


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You ink seller may have a generic profile, but you will probably need one created for you.


----------



## leeinaus (Dec 7, 2010)

PositiveDave said:


> You ink seller may have a generic profile, but you will probably need one created for you.




Hi Dave and thanks for answering, so I should contact the guy I bought the ink from and ask him for the ICC profile?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

That's where I would start.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

leeinaus said:


> Hi, I'm new to sublimation, It seemed like a great idea at the time. I ran out and bought an Epson Stylus Photo T50 with a ciss and sublimation ink. My problem is the photos I print don't look nothing like what i see on my screen, I have calibrated my moniter. I have googled to death about a ICC profile but can't find one for my printer. Do I have to use photoshop to print photo's?, I use gimp but can never print from gimp, I have to save it to my pictures as a JPEG then print it from there. The settings I use are the only ones that come with the Epson printer ie: best photo, landscape etc. I print onto sublimation paper i bought off ebay, It has no name on the packet but they did say it was quality lol, I'm so googled out, that I thought maybe asking someone instead, any help is better than what I can find.
> Thanks


You didn't mention what substrate you were printing on to. Where did your blank product come from and is it fabric? ceramic? glass?. You mentioned that you are new to this so even though it is probably your ICC profile what other variables have you eliminated.
What settings are you using in your heat press, time?
temp? pressure?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Let this serve as an example to others starting out in sublimation. If you are new to dye sublimation your chances of succeeding are close to zero without the support and hand holding of an experienced vendor. There are several to choose from that support and contribute to this forum including Johnson Plastic, Conde, Costal to name a few. There are so many factors that make up a quality print that if a single one is off it will produce a less the professional result. Dye sublimation is a skill set and an art that takes time and dollars to perfect.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Let this serve as an example to others starting out in sublimation. If you are new to dye sublimation your chances of succedding are close to zero without the support and hand holding of an experienced vendor. There are several to choose from that support and contribute to this forum including Johnson Plastic, Conde, Costal to name a few. There are so many factors that make up a quality print that if a single one is off it will produce a less the professional result. Dye sublimation is a skill set and an art that takes time and dollars to perfect.


 Good advice, That pretty much sums it up, there is a lot more to it than buying a printer and paper and turning on a heat press.
Not to make light of the situation but "I ran out and bought a printer" is similar to "Here, hold my beer and watch this" it usually leads to disaster


----------



## leeinaus (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh you are so right there, I do thank all the professionals on this site, they are the most helpful that i can find on the web.

As I am new to this and Ive read this forum for weeks now and still haven't finished reading, You can learn alot from here and once again Thank you to everyone who posts and contributes their experiences on here. I'm eager to learn and have said AHAH! a few times when finding answers.

I'm using polyester with medium to heavy pressure with 200c temperature
But I will play around with the heat, maybe the pictures are right and its my pressing and heat that's wrong
Is all the ink supposed to leave the paper after heat pressing? I still have a colorful image left on the paper, That would be a waste of ink, wouldn't it?


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

leeinaus said:


> Oh you are so right there, I do thank all the professionals on this site, they are the most helpful that i can find on the web.
> 
> As I am new to this and Ive read this forum for weeks now and still haven't finished reading, You can learn alot from here and once again Thank you to everyone who posts and contributes their experiences on here. I'm eager to learn and have said AHAH! a few times when finding answers.
> 
> ...


when we make T shirts it's at 400 deg F so 200c is close enough. Med press and about 50 to 55 sec. We usually have some image left on the paper even after printing. Sounds like you are not in the USA so it might not be easy for you to call Conde or Johnson Plastics but any supplier that sells blank product should be willing to help you get started. If you can get your hands on a sublimation transfer from someone else that you know is good and then you print it using your settings and heat press. If it comes out good then it's your printing that is off, if it comes out bad just like you are already getting then your print may be good and you now know that it's your heat pressing that has the issue. Basically, eliminate variables and isolate the problem. That's where I would start anyway


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What ink are you using? ArTainium, SubliJet, etc. The brand of ink you are using will determine if you need an ICC profile. SubliJet inks for Epson printers require a Power Driver.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the problem is most likely with your pictures. if they are not professionally taken then they are probably not exposed correctly or focused and composed correctly.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Any progress? Where are you based? If you are in Australia (could be reading too much into your username ) I can send you printed transfer and just some blank paper for you to print and press. 
Generally, I wouldn't recommend buying consumables on Ebay - you might think you are saving money, but more often then not - you are just gaining headaches. It's usually better to buy equipment, consumables and blanks from a place that can support their product and will guide you through the process.

How long do you press the transfer?


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi Lee

I agree with Tania, it can be too hit and miss buying sublimation consumables on ebay. I am also happy to printout a couple of pages of my subprints for you to heat press. That way you you will have a good idea as to whether the issue is with your paper/ink or your pressing time/pressure. 

Kim
Perth


----------



## leeinaus (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi again
I feel like I'm getting the run around.
I emailed the guy I bought the printer from as it came with the sublimation ink, His reply was Quote: YOU CAN PURCHASE ANY ASIAN INK FOR AROUND $7 ON THE INTERNET BUT THE TROUBLE IT WILL CAUSE YOU WITH PRINTHEAD BLOCKAGE YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW I WILL ONLY SELL YOU AN AMERICAN INK AS I KNOW WITH 180 OF THESE UNITS I HAVE SOLD ALL RUN TROUBLE FREE.
I still don't know what ink I have lol 
I'M thinking on giving up but you guys are have been so helpful
I pressed for 60sec and tried it at 90 sec ,I got the same result, The awful picture looked just as awful on the polyester
The photo's were given to me so I have no idea what camera they used, If I email someone who has sublimation ink, one of these pictures, could they print it for me and see how it turns out for you, then I would know if its my ink causing the trouble.
I'm in Australia, north of Brisbane, Yes my name says it all lol
Thanks guys


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Sublimation Color Management | Printwear

Color Management for Sublimation | Printwear


----------



## carneage (May 13, 2012)

Hey there
i have just been sent a second Dye Sub ICC profile for the T50 printer that has changed the way that i thought of the print quality
if you want it please PM me your email address and i will forward on both to see if they will help you out


----------



## hookieprinter (Nov 20, 2012)

hi carneage, did you solve your problem? i am having exactly the same issue... thank you!


----------



## carneage (May 13, 2012)

my Dye sub prints are now vibrant and full of the correct colour thanks to this ICC profile


----------



## hookieprinter (Nov 20, 2012)

what icc profile? can you send me?
my email is [email protected]

thanks a lot!!


----------



## hookieprinter (Nov 20, 2012)

carneage said:


> my Dye sub prints are now vibrant and full of the correct colour thanks to this ICC profile


Hi carneage, could you please email me this ICC profile? my email is [email protected]

Thank you very much!


----------



## carneage (May 13, 2012)

Sorry about the delay in sending you the icc i did not get your post a week ago... i have sent now to you


----------



## Tangy (Feb 11, 2013)

Photoshop is the best for adjusting colors and contrast.


----------



## carneage (May 13, 2012)

ummm if you use photoshop and have no ICC profile for your ink it will still look like ****


----------

